# Incorporación de subtítulos flotantes en mkvs para visionado en tvs y reproductores de bluray



## hellfire4 (Nov 26, 2019)

Aunque lamentablemente puede que no en todos funcione, más que nada probado en un reproductor de Bluray Sony y visto en televisores Samsung, incluso probado en uno.
Bueno, la cuestión, una manera sencilla de incorporar subtítulos flotantes (de quita y pon con el botón de subs del control remoto) en películas contenidas en un pendrive, de manera que el tipo de letra, cuerpo, color y tamaño sean cómodos para su visionado y lectura.

Empleando el mkvmergue Gui, contenido en el MKVtoolnix y el Subtitle Edit, ambos programas gratuitos.

1) Bueno, para crear un subtítulo de tipo flotante, de formato de imágenes, que este caso será un Vobsub (justamente el formato usado para reautorias de dvds en algunos casos) con el Subtitle Edit, de la manera que se ve en la imagen, redondeado de rojo.



Y aca viene una cuestión MUY IMPORTANTE, para que el sub sea tomado en condiciones, en muchos casos debe de ser de una resolución 1080p pura, o en todo caso, la que mejor tome el TV, en un caso de un proyector, la de 1080p pura mediante el reproductor de Bluray anda bien, mientras que el caso del TV de tubo Philips de 32, una de 480i es la que realmente anda.
El problema puede ocurrir de que si no se respetan las resoluciones de video, puede que el TV y/o reproductor los tome, pero no los muestre.


Claro, a mayor resolución, mayor debe de ser el tamaño de la fuente:

en un caso de 1080p suelo emplear:
Fuente: Arial narrow
Tamaño: 64

El resto de las opciones es como ven en la imagen 

respecto a los colores de fuente, he llegado a emplear un amarillo ocre, dado que no es agresivo a la vista, tanto para películas en B&N como con las de color o un gris (un blanco puro no es bueno).



Luego de las configuraciones, asignamos "exportar todas las" a la carpeta que nos parezca, para luego emplearlo 

2)Con el Mkvmergue Gui procedemos a seleccionar la película y el sub formato Vobsub. Iniciando el multiplexado.



Una vez terminado el proceso, que sera de unos minutos o pocos menos, quedaría de guardar el mkv en un pendrive y conectarlo al TV o reproductor de bluray.

Este caso, es mi TV de tubo junto al repro de blu ray, que usa resolución 480i



La resolusión de 480i es de 720x480, y dado que no se puede elegir automáticamente, la tengo que forzar 



A veces se da que el Mkv creado no se puede ni retroceder ni adelantar, y eso se debe a la versión del Mkvtoolnix empleada, en mi caso la v5.8.0 es la que me anda bien, y no así si empleo la última versión (de manera que siempre le digo que no cuando me dice de actualizar, no así al programa para crear subs  )


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 28, 2019)

TRACK DE AUDIO INCOMPATIBLE CON TV Y/O REPRODUCTOR DE BLURAY

Bueno, tengo la data algo desperdigada pero no perdida.
El Mkvtoolnix lo pueden obtener gratuitamente de Videohelp que incluso contiene los enlances de antiguas versiones, también les hará falta el MKVExtractGUI2, que simplemente lo extraen en la carpeta donde se instalo el Mkvtoolnix y le crean un acceso directo al ejecutable exe. No es una función que se use tanto tanto como el Mkvmergue Gui, pero viene bien para desarmar algún que otro MKV cuando se presenta el problema de que el archivo de audio es incompatible con el Tv y/o reproductor de bluray, o puede que tengas dos MKVs de una misma película, y a una le falte determinado tipo de audio, o uno suene mejor y quieras rearmar el MKV con la mejor calidad de audio y video disponible.
En el caso de que sea incompatible el audio, pues de esta manera te ahorras el tener que volver a buscar y descargar .

El mkvtoolnix (con versiones anteriores) y su extensiones.

MKVToolNix 40.0.0 Free Download - VideoHelp

El subedit para lo de antes

Subtitle Edit

El Total audio Mp3 converter que es el que uso para la conversión de audio van a tener que salir a buscarlo , o puede ser algún otro que les permita convertir el audio a AAC, y en caso que ese falle, emplearía el AC3.

Recomiendo crear carpetas aparte para mantener cierta organización (onda original y desarmado)
Un ejemplo de organización 



1) en caso de que el contenedor no sea MKV, pues tendremos que hacer el multiplexado, caso de lo contrario, el Mkvmergue Gui no lo reconocerá para realizar el desarme.



2) Abriendo el MKVExtractGUI2 y cargando el mkv de turno, señalando tanto el track de video y el de sonido y asignándole una carpeta de destino, demultiplexaremos el video descargado pulsando Extract.



3) Con ambos tracks extraídos, procedemos a abrir el programa Total audio Mp3 converter o algún otro que haga la misma tarea, de manera que seleccionamos el track de audio (botón add, o dejándolo caer), seleccionamos el formato a convertir –pudiendo ser aac, o ac3, u otro, dependiendo de lo que tome su reproductor- y le damos a convert. Previamente se pueden ver las configuraciones de esos formatos de video por el tema de las calidades, claro, a mayor calidad, más tardara y más ocupara, aunque en general, no mucho en la mejor calidad, y claro, si la calidad del track de audio original es mala, pues la del convertido seguirá siendo mala. A fin de cuenta, no se puede sacar sangre de las piedras .





o AC3



Este es un ejemplo del MKV desarmado, con el video por un lado, un audio tipo DTS que fue reconvertido a AC3, y con el sub que aún no tiene formato Vobsub .






5) Con el track de audio ya convertido, y el track de video, volvemos a emplear el mkvmerge GUI, donde cargaríamos ambos tracks, y rearmaríamos el mkv, si tenemos el sub armado previamente, también lo podemos agregar de paso.



Y de esa manera nos quedaría el MKV con el audio compatible y el sub si hace hiciera falta .
Luego iré agregando otras cosas al hilo, aunque para no liar el tema y los contenidos, trataré de hacerlo en una cuestión, una página.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 25, 2020)

*Sincronización de subtítulos*

Programas usados: Subtitle Edit y VLC media player (si ya lo tienes instalados, no es problema, si no es su favorito, lo idea es una instalación mínima completa)

En caso de que no hallen un sub con los FPS adecuados a la película y/o serie (se deben de averiguar previamente, con click derecho sobre el video, propiedades y detalles basta)



El 1º paso, con el Subtitle Edit es ubicar el sub que dice creado/traducido por Pirulo Juarez (generalmente al principio y/o final) y eliminarlo para evitar que la sincronización quede mal. Cargamos el video en pestaña video y luego se pasa a cambiar los FPS de los subs en la pestaña sincronización y cambiar tasa de cuadros.






luego, con el VLC player previamente instalado y con el botón derecho del ratón sobre el lugar del marco rojo, procedemos a ordenar la creación del hilo de escala sonido de la banda sonora de la película. que tardará unos minutos.



Ya generada, en sicronización vamos al comando sincronización puntual, procurando ver mediante la ayuda del hilo de sonido el tiempo más preciso para ubicarlo y eligiendo un sub del principio.


Cambiamos el tiempo de aparición por el adecuado

Como se puede ver, los subs se han desplazado mediante ese punto creado


Ahora, a menudo suele ocurrir que un solo punto de sincronización no basta, de manera que hay que o crear 2, o tras haber creado uno, se crea el otro, que sea cercano al final.



De manera tras haber dejado en verde el 1º punto creado, procedemos como antes y creamos el 2º punto.



Y de esa forma los subs se desplazaran con un punto de inicio y un punto de final.

El último toque para terminar y ya guardar, en herramientas, damos correguir errores comunes, damos a todo que sí y guardamos


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 25, 2021)

Bueno, agrego algo, hace poco pulido, el TsMuxer es una alternativa para los* REPRODUCTORES DE BLURAY con puerto usb *en caso que los MKVs con subs incorporados fallen.

Si presenta fallos como una repentina pausa en determinado momento mientras miras la peícula/serie, es debido a la versión del TsMuxer, y eso se remedia usando una versión anterior de ese programa, similar a lo que pasa con el MKVmerge gui, que en mi caso, versiones posteriores no me permiten ni retroceder ni adelantar el video. Para no enloquecerse mucho, pues trata de ver cuando se lanzo tu modelo de reproductor de bluray y fijate con la fecha de la versión del Txmuxer.
*Download old versions*, allí debes de buscar






						tsMuxeR 2.6.12 / 2022-12-25 Nightly Free Download - VideoHelp
					

tsMuxer is a Transport Stream muxer. Remux/mux elementary streams, EVO/VOB/MPG, MKV/MKA, MP4/MOV, TS, M2TS to TS to M2TS. Supported video codecs H.264/AVC, H.265/HEVC, VC-1, MPEG2.




					www.videohelp.com
				




El resto, es simple, con el MKV/mp4 y el subtítulo srt (formato de texto) ya cargado, seleccionas la salida TSmuxing o M2TS (cosa de ver cual andara mejor en tu reproductor de sobremesa)



Seguimos con la pestaña Bluray y seleccionamos No chapters, o puedes probar la otra de insert y tal vez sirva 




La parte final y no por ello menos importante, donde seleccionamos tipo, tamaño de letra, y color, que previamente di una orientación.
Claro, eso va en cada uno, en el caso de una resolución de 1080p, pues el tamaño tendra que ser grande.




Claro, en Browse seleccionamos destino del contenedor de video y luego Starmuxing, y finalmente, se graba en el pendrive para verlo en el reproductor de bluray.


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 6, 2022)

A lo que respecta conversión de video, el programa estrella y gratuito al final termina siendo el handbrake, que también permite rapidamente pegarle en forma definitiva los subs, aunque otros los usan también para reconvertir videos a h265 y ahorrar espacio.

Tiene opciones de preconfiguración (hay que activar el menu para que aparezcan tocando presets, justo el último botón a la extrema derecha)




A menudo, para respetar la resolución, el programa trabaja bien en None y Keep Aspect Ratio, este caso, es un h265, y lo paso a h264, para visionarlo en un reproductor de bluray que no toma ese otro formato.






Aunque no son perfectas, y uno debe de chequear, por ejemplo, MUY IMPORTANTE, que los FPS sean SAME AS SOURCE, ya que sino, afectaría al video y sincronización con el audio, la elección de Variable Framerate o Constant Framerate es depende, suelo elegir la Constant Framerate ya que no te esperas sorpresas desagradables con problemas de reproducción mientras se ve en un Televisor no tan nuevo, onda que se pixela la imagen.



Flac passthru, la opción de conversión de sonido que me ha resultado más fiel a la conservación de la original y la cantidad de canales, que eliminaron esa opción en las últimas versiones de Handbrake, aunque si gusta hacer la conversión esa de audio y la de video en la más nueva, es simple. Puedes elegir que canales de audio convertir (si tuviese más de uno), o hacerlo con todos



Usas esa versión antigua con los valores mas bajos en Quality de la conversión de video (vigilando los de FPS Same as Source y lo de Constant Frame Rate, ya que sino, el audio quedara desincronizado) y empleas configuras el audio en Flac passthru, luego haces la conversión de video en la versión más nueva, extraes audio por un lado y video por otro y los juntas para que sea MKV -esta explicado antes en este hilo el proceso-



Incluso la opción de pegar de forma definitiva los subs rapidamente
La pegada de subs, que la captura no es mia, se hace de esa forma, import srt (archivo de subs) y marcando esos botones.


----------

